# jms' 4 gal nano single stone iwagumi (p.3)



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

So I had an extra eheim 2211 laying around and decited to put it to use. I picked up a do!aqua 25x25x25cm cube. Lighting will come from a LED fixture. I plan to run some kind of cartridge Co2 as well. I have a couple scapes in mind. Inputs on plants or anything is encouraged. 

Should I go with this?









Or this?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

i like the second one way more 
the first one really benefits from rocks tho.


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

The second one is awesome. That pic does not give that piece of wood justice.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

The second one looks perfect. Just don't do a moss tree with a piece that nice. Don't want to cover the nice features on that wood now.


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

The first one would also look nice if there was a little angled grade in the substrate. To be honest, they both look awesome. Buy another cube and do them both!


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah, I think I'm going with the second layout. No idea what I want to do for flora though. I have a .75 gal pico the first piece is going into.


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

The second one is awesome! Man the possibilities!


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

I vote for the 2nd scape!


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

Outlawboss said:


> The second one is awesome! Man the possibilities!


I know. I might even try to jam some kind of plant in those huge crevices to see if I can't get something to root in them. I need some more direction with this one. No idea what I'm gonna do.


----------



## ryndisher (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah the second one is great, maybe even try to make a moss tree with it?


----------



## Lycosa (Oct 16, 2006)

I was thinking #1 until I saw the detail of the wood in #2. That's some pretty gnarly looking wood.. ought to make a great 'scape.


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

ryndisher said:


> Yeah the second one is great, maybe even try to make a moss tree with it?


Maybe. I'm not sure if I wanna cover the a piece that unique.


----------



## thatgmc (Jul 4, 2010)

I like both of em! I think the 2nd would be better if you were to go to a tree look.


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

thatgmc said:


> I like both of em! I think the 2nd would be better if you were to go to a tree look.


Still debating the tree look. We'll see what happens with this one. Hopefully next week or the week after I can get the light I want for this tank and now debating on a paintball co2 reg over a cartridge type setup. Trying to keep equipment minimal as this will most likely be setup on the "bar" in the kitchen.


----------



## thatgmc (Jul 4, 2010)

jms said:


> Still debating the tree look. We'll see what happens with this one. Hopefully next week or the week after I can get the light I want for this tank and now debating on a paintball co2 reg over a cartridge type setup. Trying to keep equipment minimal as this will most likely be setup on the "bar" in the kitchen.


I have a similar issue with how much equipment i want being visible. Mine is on my bathroom counter next to my sink. I decided on the Pierce Co2 system though. Not only is it nice and small, it has nice aesthetic value to it too. Buddies who have DIY hagen systems come by and compliment me on how clean it looks.


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

thatgmc said:


> I have a similar issue with how much equipment i want being visible. Mine is on my bathroom counter next to my sink. I decided on the Pierce Co2 system though. Not only is it nice and small, it has nice aesthetic value to it too. Buddies who have DIY hagen systems come by and compliment me on how clean it looks.


Yeah, I'm thinking I'm going with a 9 or 20oz paintball co2 setup rather than a cartridge. I already am gonna have my eheim 2211 so I figure a tank the same size or smaller wouldn't be thaaaaat bad. Plus if I were to go cartridge, I'd probably go ADA because of the solenoid and I really don't wanna spend that much(but I totally would).


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

What kind of substrate are you using? I really like the look of it and am trying to find something similar in grain size/color for my new cube.


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

It's ada sand. I may not go this route with the substrate. If I do it will be just a top coat of it.


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok, small update. Still in the works of buying, and deciding on equipment for this thing. Today I picked up 2 LEcolt 3 watt LED lamps for this tank, and some ADA mini pipes for the eheim 2211. I have a piece of black acrylic that will be the background, and double for these LED's to clamp on to (the arms are $100 a piece, and I couldn't bring myself to have a $450 light setup on this thing). Still no stand, but here are a couple pictures to give you an idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## Norg. (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks awesome. So do the tats from the little bit I saw. haha.


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

haha yeah, that's a money pit too.


----------



## Norg. (Jan 20, 2010)

Im just finding that out too. Just got my first piece started. I have three more to be done in coming months. haha. Those leds seem really bright.


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

Have fun paying for all of that. I'm actually embarrassed to say when people ask me "how much was all of that?" I just tell them "a lot". These lights seem really bright on my camera for some reason, but 2 were definitely needed to grow some higher light plants. I figured I would rather be safe then sorry and get 2. If i feel I don't need 2 I will sell one.


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

Final scape. Now all I need is a stand and co2 which I will be getting in a week or so.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Are you gonna put up the other piece in the s&s?


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

No, I'm re scaping my 45-p soon and it will be in there. I'll try to get some more pieces like that soon to put up in the s&s though.


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

Its been a while, and, finally, I have solved the lighting problem I was having on how to hang/mount these LED lights. I figured out a OK solution, so I will finally fill this tank tomorrow.


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

Finally planted! Water is still a bit cloudy from the AS but here's a couple shots.
Please mind the rock in the wood. Its holding the piece down untll it will stay on its own.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

those LEDs are cool where did you get them from?


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

I got them at aqua touch. You can order them online from them. A bit pricey, but they're pretty cool. They make a larger one with I think 7 led's in them for larger tanks as well.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

that metal bracket you used for the lights is nice. i like it


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks. It's a corner brace. Home depot $4.99. Ha


----------



## julie64 (Oct 10, 2010)

Very nice !!


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

Still a bit you tannins from the wood and soil but water is fine(I used 100% established filter media) so I got 15 yellow shrimp and one brown shrimp I didn't even know I had in my old tank.


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

Did a rescape of this tank. added c02 and chose to do a single stone layout. I also added a13w PC as the 6w of LED were not enough to grow HC IMO.


----------

